# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  мы снова первые! Представляем единственную в мире материнскую плату X299 Mini-ITX: ASRock X299E-ITX/

## Labs

Размер имеет значение! Долгое время мощные системы с широкими возможностями апгрейда ассоциировались с большим форм-фактором, особенно платформа Intel® X299. Но современный мощный компьютер может быть компактным и лёгким, что недавно доказала компания ASRock, уместив в малом формате крутые характеристики, что привело к созданию первых в мире материнских плат Mini ITX X299!


Материнские платы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] оснащены двойным сетевым модулем Intel® Gigabit Lan и двухдиапазонным модулем Wi-Fi 2.4/5GHz 802.11ac для наибыстрейшего сетевого соединения, а также разъёмами USB3.1 Gen2 Type A+C на задней панели. Кроме того, эта малышка поддерживает скоростную четырёхканальную память DDR4 4000 МГц (OC)!


Инженеры компании ASRock предусмотрели возможности расширения платы, оснастив её двумя слотами PCIe, а также тремя разъёмами Ultra M.2 и шестью разъёмами SATA 3 для подключения высокоскоростных накопителей данных. Стабильность работы обеспечивают дроссели 60A и технология Dr. MOS, образующие 7-фазную подсистему питания. Благодаря этому материнская плата Mini ITX X299 уверенно работает при повышенной нагрузке.


Но это ещё не всё! Компания ASRock в сотрудничестве с Bitspower разработала [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] специально для модели X299E-ITX/ac, который справляется с нагрузкой на ЦП и транзисторы до уровня в 300 Вт. Эта опция порадует любителей максимальных нагрузок и водяного охлаждения. 


Компания ASRock вновь расширила пределы возможностей материнских плат малого форм-фактора, сделав их более производительными и функциональными. Кроме того, материнская плата [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] получила престижную награду TAIWAN EXCELLENCE 2018 сразу после официального релиза, что лишний раз подтвердило высочайший уровень изготовления этой компактной и мощной платы.

----------

